# Window Decals



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I think we should get some window decals, I would buy one and put it in my truck. I think it would look great.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PM me your address and I'll send you one out.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

whaaaat? i didnt know about these window decals. could i get one?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got a large batch this spring and had a few left over. Feel free to pm me with your shipping address and I'll get you one out if there's still some left. I received about 15 pm's already today and since I'm not in the office I'm not sure how many are left.

I will get more made.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats right!!!! Monster Decal!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Exactly how small is north dakota, that you all know each other so well?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

We just all have the same values :beer:


----------



## Jimr (Nov 5, 2004)

i want decals for my 4x4 ...but i dont think thatd look proper..canadian advertising an american site?? or what LOL

anyone know any cool quotes for huntin i could get one of??


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Good answer Zogman.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn nice picture GB-3, who took that one????? :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

ND is small enough that whenever I meet someone from another state (excluding our neighboring states) they ask me if I know someone...... and about half of the time I know them or know of them!!! I feel like I live in Mayberry with Andy Griffith and Barney Fife some days! :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah! You gotta love the sense of community here!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I have said this before to many of the guys I hunt with. The attitude of the very large majority of ND hunters is much different from the area I grew up hunting and I have never visited a place where the people are the same as they are here.

Where I grew up hunting and fishing there is so much competition and so little quality hunting that people are unwilling to invite or even help people out when it comes to hunting. In fact its a rare occurance that other hunters stop to chat with eachother.

In ND it is different. There are two stages that people put you through.

1) They get to know you to see if you're one of the good guys that can be trusted.
2) If you are a good guy you get into the "club" as I like to call it and guys will help you find birds, invite you hunting, share decoys, share information.

But there are little rules to this game. If you start telling everyone the things others have taught you or showing them the places they showed you. Then you get black listed from the "club" and it doesn't take long before everyone knows who they shouldn't be showing things to.

It really is a community.


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

How much would one of the nodak outdoors decals run me? Im intersested in one if thats cool.

____________________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Remmi_&_I said:


> ND is small enough that whenever I meet someone from another state (excluding our neighboring states) they ask me if I know someone...... and about half of the time I know them or know of them!!!


Ain't that the truth! My wife and I were hiking in the mountains in Colorado in September, in the middle of nowhere and we got stopped because of my wife's NDSU sweatshirt. Turned out to be an old friend of Drakekiller's. Small world. This tends to happen all the time.



> How much would one of the nodak outdoors decals run me? Im intersested in one if thats cool.


I had no intentions of selling them, only to give them out. I'll have to get some more made to get the requests out, as they do keep coming in. 

I'm working on a new logo and will eventually sell those, in the meantime I'll see if I can get some more text decals made.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Yes it is. My dad knows like the whole town, we can't go to like walmart and get out before he stops and talk to at least 5 people.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

In North Dakota there is only 2 degrees of seperation.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I got the nodakoutdoors on my truck and everyone is always asking about it, and thanks to the lady at the vinal graphics place i got the SWAT decal put on today!!!  :beer:


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info Chris, just inform me when i can get one then. Much appreciated.

_______________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the interest on the decals.

What's left is going out today so if you don't get one I'm sorry, you'll have to wait until the next batch.

I thought it'd be easier to post it up rather than pm one at a time.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Chris, I think you should send out the new decals to your supporting members as a gift for signing up. Not us current supporting members, but ones that havn't yet made the jump!! Might be a good way to entice them to support the site a little more!

Just my .02 !!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

remmi i like that idea.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i had to run out and take a pic of the new decals.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Those look cool on your truck.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm gonna have to say that looks pretty sweet ryan...


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice truck Ryan!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

All you are missing now is the naked lady mudflaps! :beer:


----------

